# Advice on wire and wick



## E.T. (21/5/16)

Just made my fist coil (not completely, used the rolled coil that comes with the subtant and just put in some cotton that also came with the tank)

Now i want to start building my own coil, nothing fancy just single coil around 0.4 ohms.

What gauge kanthal should i get and also which cotton is the best?

Thanx in advance


----------



## Andre (21/5/16)

26, 27 & 28 gauge maybe. I prefer 27 g.

Cotton Bacon V2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/5/16)

Consider getting some 26g kanthal and maybe some stainless steel of your interested. Very versatile wire

Wicking material depends on the juice your used to :

Rayon - menthol and juices
Jap cotton - good all rounder 
Cotton bacon - great for high power builds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (21/5/16)

Thanx guys I appreciate the advice, just one question between ss and kanthal wich will last the longest and do you have to use the as in tc mode


----------



## shaunnadan (21/5/16)

The SS can be used in both tc and power mode 

I find the kanthal does not last as long as the SS but I land up replacing my SS coils more often because I like to fiddle , lol


----------



## Mac75 (21/5/16)

Do you TC vape or power vape? Bit of both?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

E.T. said:


> Just made my fist coil (not completely, used the rolled coil that comes with the subtant and just put in some cotton that also came with the tank)
> 
> Now i want to start building my own coil, nothing fancy just single coil around 0.4 ohms.
> 
> ...



Congrats on making your first coil @E.T. !
Good advice from the other guys
For 0.4 ohms, with Kanthal, you would probably need to use 26g 

When you make your second coil, take a pic for us and post it here. Keep it for prosperity!

All the best. Nothing like vaping on that first full custom coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Umar Osman (22/5/16)

Hi guys 
I just want to know has anyone built on a tfv4 r2 deck??


----------



## Greyz (22/5/16)

Umar Osman said:


> Hi guys
> I just want to know has anyone built on a tfv4 r2 deck??


Yes plenty of experience with the Dual RBA deck on the TFV4. How can I assist sir?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/5/16)

Umar Osman said:


> Hi guys
> I just want to know has anyone built on a tfv4 r2 deck??


Maybe the thread below can help:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv4-first-impressions.t13902/


----------



## Umar Osman (22/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Yes plenty of experience with the Dual RBA deck on the TFV4. How can I assist sir?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've built my coil on ss at . 22 ohms. I can barely get a 3sec pull nd hitting a dry hit


----------



## Umar Osman (22/5/16)

Umar Osman said:


> I've built my coil on ss at . 22 ohms. I can barely get a 3sec pull nd hitting a dry hit


How should I wick I've tried leaving cotton full down, I've tried leaving them just on the top of the juice holes and same story


----------



## Umar Osman (22/5/16)

Andre said:


> Maybe the thread below can help:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv4-first-impressions.t13902/


Will check it out thanks a million


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Umar Osman said:


> How should I wick I've tried leaving cotton full down, I've tried leaving them just on the top of the juice holes and same story


Can you upload any pics of how your current build looks? I don't have any issues with dry hits or leaking. I'm hoping from your pics I can see where the issue is.

You have the right idea which is to just have the wicks long enough to cover the tip of the juice wells with just a tiny bit of wick sitting in the well. Something I do is to trim my wick tails down by 30%, also I never use an ID smaller than 3mm.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

I just searched now and can't find any pics of the TFv4 wicked. 
I can do a quick coil, wick and take pics when I get home tonight and post them on here for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Umar Osman (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Can you upload any pics of how your current build looks? I don't have any issues with dry hits or leaking. I'm hoping from your pics I can see where the issue is.
> 
> You have the right idea which is to just have the wicks long enough to cover the tip of the juice wells with just a tiny bit of wick sitting in the well. Something I do is to trim my wick tails down by 30%, also I never use an ID smaller than 3mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Umar Osman (23/5/16)

On the way the cotton is now it's leaking like crazy


----------



## Umar Osman (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I just searched now and can't find any pics of the TFv4 wicked.
> I can do a quick coil, wick and take pics when I get home tonight and post them on here for you.


Ive tried to build on Clapton and on ss. Both ohming where I want it. But the wick isn't working out. Can't seem to understand what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

It looks like you wicks are just a tad too short, the wicks might be covering the holes but not stopping it from leaking. If you got time, and this makes sense, try make the wicks a little longer then cut the tails off as per bad paint drawing, blow the tails to fluff them up, wet the wicks and see how much sits in the wick holes and then trim off any excess.

I'll do a coil and wick with some pics as soon as I get home at 4pm.
The fact that you got 2 Claptons in there tells alot, I battled at first getting dual claptons in my R2  

Give me an hour or so and I'll have them up here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Umar Osman (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> It looks like you wicks are just a tad too short, the wicks might be covering the holes but not stopping it from leaking. If you got time, and this makes sense, try make the wicks a little longer then cut the tails off as per bad paint drawing, blow the tails to fluff them up, wet the wicks and see how much sits in the wick holes and then trim off any excess.
> 
> I'll do a coil and wick with some pics as soon as I get home at 4pm.
> The fact that you got 2 Claptons in there tells alot, I battled at first getting dual claptons in my R2
> ...


I just got home now and I'm going to try it out now. Don't don't weather I should stay with the Clapton or do a SS build. I'll wait for you to show me what you build bud.


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Umar Osman said:


> I just got home now and I'm going to try it out now. Don't don't weather I should stay with the Clapton or do a SS build. I'll wait for you to show me what you build bud.


It shouldn't matter what wire you use. But I would suggest just reusing the same Clapton u have in there till we get it right. I find Clapton give great flavour in the TFV4. I don't have any at he else I'd do a Clapton build so it will either be a SS or Kanthal build.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Umar Osman (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> It shouldn't matter what wire you use. But I would suggest just reusing the same Clapton u have in there till we get it right. I find Clapton give great flavour in the TFV4. I don't have any at he else I'd do a Clapton build so it will either be a SS or Kanthal build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Okay sweet Bro no problems. Can we chat on WhatsApp if you okay with it? If you don't mind my number is 079-721-7189


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Umar Osman said:


> Okay sweet Bro no problems. Can we chat on WhatsApp if you okay with it? If you don't mind my number is 079-721-7189


No probz bud I'm adding u know. My number is 0824001874 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

For the benefit of those who own a TFv4 Full or Mini but we're not privy to the WhatsApp between Umar and I - I will post a few pics of how I wicked the R2

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Firstly make your coils and set them up. My arsenal of choice was a 10 wrap 3.5mm dual SS316L build coming in at 0.4ohms.




I cut about a 3rd to 1/2 of the tails as per the pic. Then I blow the tails to fluff them up.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

I then wet the wicks and lay them into the wells. Their too long as you can see but that's done on purpose.



Then place the RBA cover over your coils and wicks and give it a screw then remove it. Now you can see the groove left by the Cap. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Use a tweezer to push the tails out and trim just before the groove. Wet the wicks a bit more if it names it easier. The wicks should sit on the deck of the RBA with the tails sitting in the top of the juice wells.



I trimmed a little too much in this pic i would make the tails a mm longer next time but it's been working great so far.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

The tank and build passed the "15min on its side" test with flying colours  

EDIT: The builds been great I was just going to say how I haven't had anylon sign of a dry hit and then wham! Dry hit! Stooopid dark tank!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

Great tutorial @Greyz !


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Silver said:


> Great tutorial @Greyz !


Why thank you kind sir!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

